# Fressverhalten unserer Kois



## Jens S. (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo wir sind neu und froh  dieses Forum gefunden zu haben
Wir haben einen schönen kleinen Teich in unserem Garten aber jedes Jahr
das Problem, dass unsere Kois eine Zeit lang sich nicht sehen lassen, so auch dieses Jahr. Sie nehmen einfach kein Futter an, verstecken sich unter der Seerose und kommen nicht an die Oberfläche. Letzten Winter sind die Goldfische, die bisher im Teich waren gestorben, die sonst wenigstens gefressen haben. Kann es eventl. daran liegen, dass bis vor ein paar Tagen jede Menge Kaulquappen unseren Teich besiedelten? Wer kann uns helfen?
Schöne Grüße aus Nordhessen
Jens und Monika


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Jens und Monika,

Willkommen im Forum!
Mit so wenigen Infos läßt sich das leider aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.
Erzähl doch mal ein bissle mehr, wir brauchen Input! 
Wieviel Koi, wie groß sind die, wieviel Pflanzen habt Ihr im Teich, was sagen die Wasserwerte?
Ein Foto würde auch ein Stück weiterhelfen!
Wo sind denn die Kaulquappen plötzlich hin? Meine sind noch im Teich...


----------



## Jens S. (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Annett,
Foto kommt in den nächsten Tagen, Kois haben wir zur Zeit 3 ca. 25-30 cm große und 2 kleine, die wir in den letzten Tagen eingesetzt haben (ca. 10 cm).
Unsere Goldfische sind leider im Winter gestorben, eventl. noch 2-3 von der Brut vom letzten Jahr, kann man aber schlecht sehen, da sie nicht orange sind. Goldfische ware bestimmt 15 Jahre alt, vom 1. Besatz.
Wir haben eine Schilffecke, eine Seerose und ansonsten noch 10 Pflanzen, die ich leider nicht einzeln benennen kann in Planztöpfen.
Kaulquappen sind noch da aber nicht mehr so viele und fast alle schon kleine __ Frösche, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Wasserqualität ist laut Teststreifen gut, genaue Werte kann ich erst geben, wenn ich wieder einen Test gemacht habe.
Seit  ca. 2 Wochen haben wir Fadenalgen im Teich, die sich aber in Grenzen halten.
Mehr Input kann ich jetzt leider nicht geben.
Wir haben vor demnächst einen Wasserlauf zu bauen und den Teich mit einer Teichpumpe zu versehen, da wir im Moment immer Wasser aus dem danebenliegenden Bach bei Bedarf zulaufen lassen.
Gruß Monika


----------



## Doris (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Monika

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen auch von mir.
Der Bach, fliesst der neben eurem Grundstück daher? Ist es nicht riskant, dieses Wasser zu nutzen? Es könnte ja sein, dass in ihm irgendwelche krankmachenden Substanzen, Erreger oder sonst was enthalten ist. Wenn wir Blumen aus einem anderen Teich einsetzen, dann werden diese erst desinfiziert, damit wir keine Krankheiten in den Teich einbringen. Das gleiche machen wir mit den Fischen, sie "baden" in Salzlösung.

Warum sich die Koi (wieder mal) nicht blicken lassen, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.  Dazu wirst du aber sicher noch Antworten erhalten.


----------



## Jens S. (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Doris,
deswegen wollen wir ja einen Bachlauf und Filter einbauen, bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert seit ca. 18 Jahren, das kann sich aber ändern. In dem Bachlauf
leben Forrellen, __ Stichlinge, Bachneunaugen und natürlich auch Wasserratten.
Stichlinge haben sich auf diesem Wege auch schon mal in unserem Teich eingefunden (auch dieses Jahr), wir kontrollieren das Wasser, bisher war es immer top.
Gruß Monika


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Jens,

vielleicht war der __ Reiher bei Euch zwischenzeitlich mal zu Besuch und die haben einfach Angst hochzukommen!?
Habt Ihr sonst irgendetwas am Teich verändert?


----------



## Jens S. (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo Annett,
das denkt mein Mann auch.
Wir hatten sonst die Jahre ein Netz darüber, sieht aber nicht gerade schön aus, und andere Tiere, wie __ Libellen u.s.w. haben keine Chance an das Wasser zu kommen, deswegen haben wir dieses entfernt.
Überlegen aber ein Neues, ganz feines, zu kaufen und über den Teich zu spannen, wenn wir nicht da sind.
Im Moment haben wir am Rand Angelschnüre gespannt.
Gruß Monika


----------



## bonsai (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Moin,
Wenn die Wassertemperatur um 20°C oder darüber und eure Koi älter als 3-4 Jahre sind, dann sind die jetzt etwas in Stimmung gekommen. Und da Koi sehr konsevative und keusche Fische sind, verkriechen die sich zur Laichzeit lieber ertwas und fressen kaum oder gar nicht.
Wenn Du es schaffts ganz früh aufzustehen, so im Morgengrauen, solltest Du allerdings ein lebhaftes Treiben feststellen können. Wenn alles bisher geschriebene stimmt, musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, im Gegenteil.
Wenn nicht, sollte ein Abstrich gemacht und unter dem Mikroskop betrachtet werden, vielleicht haben deine Tiere dann Untermieter. Dann scheuern die sich aber in der Regel an Pflanzen und an den Folienfalten.
Warte noch etwas zu, wenn die anderen Tiere im Teich kein auffälliges Verhalten zeigen ist Sorgen machen noch nicht angesagt.
gruß
Norbert


----------



## Jens S. (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

  Hallo
unsere Kois fressen wieder und wir freuen uns sehr darüber.
Ich könnte stundenlang am Teisch sitzen und zuschauen wie sie ihre
Kreise im Wasser ziehen.
Wir würden gerne Bilder in dieses Forum setzen, wissen jedoch nicht wie es funktioniert.
Schöne Grüße von Jens und Monika


----------



## Dodi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Guten Morgen, Monika und Jens!

Schön, dass Eure Fische wieder fressen!

Wenn Ihr nicht wisst, wie man Bilder hier hochlädt, schaut doch mal hier:  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2009

Nun müsste es doch klappen, oder?

Viel Spaß noch mit den Fischis.


----------



## Jens S. (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hi
hier schon mal 2 Bilder bei schlechterem Wetter
Wir hoffen heute bei Sonnenschein auch mal unsere Kois vorstellen zu können. 
Gruß Jens und Monika


----------



## Jens S. (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*


----------



## Jens S. (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*



			
				Jens S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> und das sind unsere Kois
> 
> Gruß Jens und Monika
> ...


----------



## Whitesnake (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten unserer Kois*

Hallo.
Ein Tip gegen den __ Reiher. Nehmt Angelsehne und spannt die über den Teich. Besonders am Ufer, wo er gut in das Wasser kommt. Ich habe bei mir alle für den __ Fischreiher erreichbaren Stellen damit dicht gemacht und seither ruhe. Seit kurzem wird das auch im Handel angeboten.
Die Leinen habe ich in einer Höhe von ca. 60 über der Wasseroberfläche.

Sehe gerade Ihr hab einen Zaun drum, prima, kleine Nägel oben in den Zaun, die Enden mit Ösen versehen und spannen, Fertig.

Gruß Eric


----------

